# Best Vivariums / Paludariums you have seen?



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

i figured id start a recent thread on the best vivs / palus that you have seen. ill start off with this 90 Gallon Rebuild - *pic heavy* - Dart Frog Forum on Husbandry and Habitat Information 90 gallon corner build. the guy who made it's name is marty and im pretty sure hes a part of this board too but im havin trouble finding this build on here. anyone else wanna share a link to their favorite build?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/40647-my-new-vert.html










This one is probably my favorite viv EVER. He has a bunch of other ones too.

Inspired me to actually get into the hobby and start my own viv...


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

shibbyplustax said:


> im pretty sure hes a part of this board too but im havin trouble finding this build on here. anyone else wanna share a link to their favorite build?


He's also the owner of mistking


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

VicSkimmr said:


> He's also the owner of mistking


Oh lol i didnt know that.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vivarium/georgecr020719large01.jpg
http://www2a.biglobe.ne.jp/~wild-sky/vivarium/georgecr020719large02.jpg

My inspiration in 2003.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...57-revolutions-36x18x24-exo-terra-update.html this ones pretty amazing too.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

A lot of great vivs are here on DB.
I'm also in love with Euro tanks from Terracom.tk
Nice can be found here Terraria fotoalbum
There are too many decent vivs to name only one


----------



## jibfest (Dec 1, 2010)

I def think Raf's deserves a spot!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

jibfest said:


> I def think Raf's deserves a spot!
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html


Yea deff, that was next on my list to post.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Raf's is nice because he is working well with ratios and proportions. Lots of folks add elements that just don't look natural: the sides of the water features are too steep, they try to create a full flowing river/stream within 24" of space, etc. They're trying to create massive features in miniature...and then adding plants and stones and animals that throw off the scale.


----------



## Gert-Jan (Oct 4, 2008)

jibfest said:


> I def think Raf's deserves a spot!
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/57563-pics-my-new-constructed-vivarium.html


Just a note to the side....
This is RAF's first build....... kinda ad's to the WOW factor..


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

RNKot said:


> A lot of great vivs are here on DB.
> I'm also in love with Euro tanks from Terracom.tk
> Nice can be found here Terraria fotoalbum
> There are too many decent vivs to name only one


I only wish i could understand half the stuff that was going on in these threads, they all look awesome and very helpful. i feel as though europeans have got us beat on this hobby, especially in the amount of info they have.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> Raf's is nice because he is working well with ratios and proportions. Lots of folks add elements that just don't look natural: the sides of the water features are too steep, they try to create a full flowing river/stream within 24" of space, etc. They're trying to create massive features in miniature...and then adding plants and stones and animals that throw off the scale.


very good point, that is one of the things i am not satisfied with on my current build. i have a waterfall feature and a dripwall type feature and i like the way the drip wall came out 10x better because it just looks more natural. if i was to start over again i would deff want to make a more slow flowing natural "out of the background" type water feature. i am hoping that i will like it more once i get this thing planted and it grows in alittle more. my build as of now is here, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71417-exoterra-xl-x-tall-36x18x36-build-log.html , i have gotten alot more done but i am waiting till i finish peat mossing the background and till i can use my girls camera to take the pictures. but youll see what i mean about how the waterfall in the left doesnt look natural, it looks alot better now that i have worked on it but you will see that when an update comes.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

shibbyplustax said:


> I only wish i could understand half the stuff that was going on in these threads, they all look awesome and very helpful. i feel as though europeans have got us beat on this hobby, especially in the amount of info they have.


You have to keep in mind that while people have kept "terrariums" in this country - The vivarium is a European creation (and by that I mean taking it to an entirely different level). They have been building vivariums and keeping df's for a much longer period of time that than us. Also they tend to make much larger, more elaborate enclosures - and in the US we tend to build multiple smaller scale enclosures. IMO.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

shibbyplustax said:


> very good point, that is one of the things i am not satisfied with on my current build. i have a waterfall feature and a dripwall type feature and i like the way the drip wall came out 10x better because it just looks more natural. if i was to start over again i would deff want to make a more slow flowing natural "out of the background" type water feature. i am hoping that i will like it more once i get this thing planted and it grows in alittle more. my build as of now is here, http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/71417-exoterra-xl-x-tall-36x18x36-build-log.html , i have gotten alot more done but i am waiting till i finish peat mossing the background and till i can use my girls camera to take the pictures. but youll see what i mean about how the waterfall in the left doesnt look natural, it looks alot better now that i have worked on it but you will see that when an update comes.


A lot of it comes down to learning how to see. Just using your enclosure for an example, how many waterfalls have you seen that fit within a 36" cube? I would assume very few (based on my own personal experience). So rather than trying to translate something big into miniature...how about just going for a small patch near the base of the falls or seep? How about just an edge patch near the stream, or at the base of a fallen log? If you made a cube out of PVC in the dimensions of your enclosure and set that down in the wild...what would fit in it? What would the scale be?

These are things that help me in planning a layout.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> A lot of it comes down to learning how to see. Just using your enclosure for an example, how many waterfalls have you seen that fit within a 36" cube? I would assume very few (based on my own personal experience). So rather than trying to translate something big into miniature...how about just going for a small patch near the base of the falls or seep? How about just an edge patch near the stream, or at the base of a fallen log? If you made a cube out of PVC in the dimensions of your enclosure and set that down in the wild...what would fit in it? What would the scale be?
> 
> These are things that help me in planning a layout.


yea i feel as though i did too much research on tanks and not enough on the actual environment im trying to mimic. dont get me wrong i dont think my build looks bad or anything i am just thinking i deff could have made it more natural. next time i a deff going to base my build off of a real scene found in nature instead of trying to make a tank using other peoples techniques.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

shibbyplustax said:


> next time i a deff going to base my build off of a real scene found in nature instead of trying to make a tank using other peoples techniques.



while this is a good idea [and something i'm trying right now] in reality, it's most likely [from what i've seen] LL and a rock, or a piece of wood, with maybe a terrestrial plant and a vine, which a lot of people find "unnatural" even though it looks better than an over grown jungle...


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok back to the original thread topic.....

I dont think there is any other better inspiration to be found then in the world of aquascaping. Their designs literally seem decades ahead of the vivarium world. Here is one of my all time favorites by a guy named Lin Tin Chuan. Just to give you an idea, he came in 7th lol....


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

GRIMM said:


> Ok back to the original thread topic.....
> 
> I dont think there is any other better inspiration to be found then in the world of aquascaping. Their designs literally seem decades ahead of the vivarium world. Here is one of my all time favorites by a guy named Lin Tin Chuan. Just to give you an idea, he came in 7th lol....


Yea that thing is awesome, i could just see that being not filled with water but still set up as it is there and it would make a great viv.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I appreciate that no one has used this thread to hawk their own vivarium  +1 to dendrobard members.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

I feel like Roots' viv deserves a spot in here









http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/63681-updated-grow-photos-my-1st-viv.html


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here are two of my favs...
Here is the full pic...the image below is squeezed...it is longer than it looks below.









75g Vert Planted Paludarium Journal

This one I found on YouTube long ago....it isn't even finished but it looks badass
Dude never posted a vid of it finished. But I live the electronics and whatnot...


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> vivarium paludarium - YouTube


that is awful. 








worst viv ever!

james


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

james67 said:


> that is awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol james I like the theme of it.
I would have done a GS/peat moss bacground and put live plants on the bacground.
Made more land and whatnot as well.
I love the water falls....especially the water dripping through the hand.
It's different lol....


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> lol james I like the theme of it.
> I would have done a GS/peat moss bacground and put live plants on the bacground.
> Made more land and whatnot as well.
> I love the water falls....especially the water dripping through the hand.
> It's different lol....


Yeah, but that weird yellow thing I think is a bit out of place... Maybe it's just me?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

the whole tank is out of place. some ideas are just not worthy of making it into reality.

i feel like the guy who made that tank and whoever made this, have a LOT in common in this area.










james


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

james67 said:


> the whole tank is out of place. some ideas are just not worthy of making it into reality.
> 
> i feel like the guy who made that tank and whoever made this, have a LOT in common in this area.


+1 for Pokemon. -100 for whatever else the person did to the car.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha haters goona hate 
Just playin guys.
I guess we have different tastes
Not every viv has to look like a jungle in a box...
I like things out of the box a bit too

Anyway let's get back on track....
I just found this build and it is amazing and I think it's one of my favorites I've seen on here so far.
It's done by a PDF n00b which is kinda unbelievable, not saying all noobs suck but I've never seen one do such a great job on their first tank.
All the colors and the waterfall is amazing....








http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...onstruction-journal-pic-heavy.html#post274428


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Haha haters goona hate
> Just playin guys.
> I guess we have different tastes
> Not every viv has to look like a jungle in a box...
> ...


Yeah I saw that tank yesterday too. It's very nice for a first!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Two of my favorites:









Energy's Vivarium: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/43615-large-vivarium-construction.html 









Medicineman's Sunken Garden: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/pa...9-building-14-feet-high-viv-palud-hybrid.html

Those two threads should only take about a full day to read through...


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

MeiKVR6 said:


> Two of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha i think i read throught them already, deff the second one, but is the first one the one that had stingrays in it? If so then yea i already did lol.


----------



## Roots (Mar 7, 2008)

VicSkimmr said:


> I feel like Roots' viv deserves a spot in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just noticed you posted mine thanks man - your new build looks amazing as well.


----------



## Raf (Feb 20, 2010)

The viv that was my inspiration:








I need to learn a lot more to get this result.


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Here are two of my favs...
> Here is the full pic...the image below is squeezed...it is longer than it looks below.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that's the tank on craigslist here in ATL. Wonder if he checks this site. Heres the link its only 5 bills.

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/for/2487521142.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

JakkBauer said:


> Lol that's the tank on craigslist here in ATL. Wonder if he checks this site. Heres the link its only 5 bills.
> 
> Custom finished aquarium - vivarium
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah I saw that. I think the ad might be a fake...I'm not sure.
If you go to the build link I provided it says he doesn't live around here.
Seems rather strange to me lol


----------



## JakkBauer (Jul 11, 2011)

DragonSpirit1185 said:


> Yeah I saw that. I think the ad might be a fake...I'm not sure.
> If you go to the build link I provided it says he doesn't live around here.
> Seems rather strange to me lol


Well maybe ill call him and offer to buy it and see what's up then. Call his bluff if you will.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Not to mention he says it's 75 gal in the thread title yet in the Craigslist ad he says "I'm not sure how many gallons it is." lol


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

tachikoma said:


> Not to mention he says it's 75 gal in the thread title yet in the Craigslist ad he says "I'm not sure how many gallons it is." lol


Haha  
.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Raf said:


> The viv that was my inspiration:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have any more info on this one?


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

VicSkimmr said:


> Do you have any more info on this one?


Dutch vivariums BK


----------



## amnesia (Jan 23, 2011)

One of my favourites.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Just seen this - thanks for posting mine- glad you like it!


----------



## soulis (Sep 7, 2012)

cool thread thanks for starting it


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

First time seeing this thread. Love it! Some very beautiful vivs!


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Great thread, RAFs and GRIMs are great, I will add one







from Black Jungle, being partial to tree frogs, this would be perfect for a group Cruziohyla calcarifer


----------



## DutchScum (Jan 11, 2012)

amnesia said:


> One of my favourites.



i completly agree this is the most amazing viv ive ever seen


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

I seen this one on Flicker. It's a 40 breeder vertical conversion by a guy named pixelGeko.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

ive always liked that one...
my favorite ones appear to be lost in cyberspace though . There were a bunch of pics on the article "bromiliads in a dart frog vivarium" that I loved but the pictures are gone now, kind of a bummer really.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

soulis said:


> cool thread thanks for starting it


25 posts in 1 day... most of which were in dug up older threads...

I'm not one to normally call people out on this... but 23 in one hour and then conveniently stopping at 25? come on...


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

I like mine and flyingsquirrels


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

This is one that gets my vote...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86056-my-large-mixed-viv-thread.html

Of course, several other favs of mine already listed in this thread.


----------



## MollyAttack (Sep 24, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> This is one that gets my vote...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86056-my-large-mixed-viv-thread.html
> 
> Of course, several other favs of mine already listed in this thread.


Yup, that one's got my vote. I love that one.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

kitcolebay said:


> This is one that gets my vote...http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/86056-my-large-mixed-viv-thread.html
> 
> Of course, several other favs of mine already listed in this thread.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Here's a couple more...

Josh's- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/94867-joshsdragonz-frog-room.html

and http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/87360-125-gallon-wall-paludarium.html

-Chris


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Bump up!!!


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

MrLarner said:


> Bump up!!!


Lol. It worked!  You got me revisiting some of my favs! 

Someday I hope to build a viv worthy of this thread!  A man can dream!

-Chris


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I have always loved this viv:


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I also love Gady Gady vivs: Gady - Gady . pl


----------



## MrLarner (Jun 25, 2013)

Lets give this another bump up.
love this thread but it always seems to get forgotten about.
come on guys, whats your favourite setup???


----------



## frankpayne32 (Mar 17, 2007)

kitcolebay said:


> Here's a couple more...
> 
> Josh's- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/94867-joshsdragonz-frog-room.html
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting mine! Lots of great vivs on this thread.


----------



## terrorsquad (Feb 18, 2014)

all very cool.


----------

